# AAA Candle Supply



## krissy (Jul 14, 2011)

anyone ever use these people for soap scents? they are supposed to have all of Taylored Concepts FO's soon, so I bought some scents to try out on Tuesday and they already arrived! that is the fastest service i have ever gotten! 

so far i have bought:
*Orange Ginger-* OOB smells more ginger than orange-kinda masculine/unisex
*Rosemary Mint-*OOB smells very masculine but herbal
*Bergamot-*OOB smells pretty close to the real EO
*Lemongrass Sage-*OOB you definitely get both scents the sage tames the brightness of the lemongrass.
*Peach-* OOB smells a little more like peach schnapps then the fruit but still smells pretty good.
*Gardenia-* OOB smells just like a real Gardenia flower


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 15, 2011)

It does not look to me like they have the TC scents listed yet. Not the ones I buy anyway  :cry: .


----------



## agriffin (Jul 15, 2011)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> It does not look to me like they have the TC scents listed yet. Not the ones I buy anyway  :cry: .



You might have to be proactive and tell them which ones you want.


----------



## krissy (Jul 15, 2011)

they told me over the phone that they would have most all of them, that they also have the formulas so that if there is a scent we want they can make it. also they said it would be another 2-3 weeks before they had the TC stuff o n the website.


----------



## krissy (Jul 17, 2011)

*Orange Ginger-* OOB smells more ginger than orange-kinda masculine/unisex
*Soaped-*slight discoloration, no A. (like vanilla ice cream) the scent is very light i would use more FO next time. i used .8 oz for 20 oz oil because that is all that was in my 1 oz bottle  :evil: 

*Bergamot-*OOB smells pretty close to the real EO
*Soaped-* discolored to a few shades darker than white, no A.  very strong scent and very nice if you like bergamot. still only got .8 oz in my 1 oz bottle in 20 oz soap.

*Peach-* OOB smells a little more like peach schnapps then the fruit but still smells pretty good.
*Soaped-* so far no discoloration, no A. scent is nice.

so far everything i have used from here is good except that if you weigh out the 1 oz bottle with scent and no lid they weigh just about 1 oz, but when you pour your scent and measure it by weight, it is only .8 oz. and the jar is the rest. that bugs me to no end. i payed for 1 oz of scent to try and i wanted 1 full oz lol.


----------

